# L'orologio del pc mi rimane indietro su gentoo [Risotto]

## alkaid

con winxp nessun problema, con gentoo invece l'orologio del pc perde circa un minuto ogni ora   :Shocked:   da cosa può dipendere?

la mia scheda madre è una nvidia nforce2 , potrebbe essere il chipset non pienamente supportato? chiedo questo perkè ho un barton 2500+ montato e 500 mb di DDR e nonostante questo quando emergo qualcosa mi si rallenta molto tutto il sistema   :Sad: Last edited by alkaid on Mon Mar 22, 2004 7:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## blackfede

Bhe, quando emergi qualcosa, sicuramente devi compilare,e la compilazione non è una cosa tanto leggera!   :Wink: 

Che kernel usi? Con la serie 2.4 è normale, con la 2.6 invece a me non si rallenta per nulla!  :Cool: 

----------

## alkaid

 *blackfede wrote:*   

> Bhe, quando emergi qualcosa, sicuramente devi compilare,e la compilazione non è una cosa tanto leggera!  
> 
> Che kernel usi? Con la serie 2.4 è normale, con la 2.6 invece a me non si rallenta per nulla! 

 

Kernel 2.6.4 e sono sicuro che questo rallentamento è anomalo (fai conto che faccio fatica a navigare con mozilla per esempio) ho anke il paragone con l'altro pc che ho che aveva ank'esso la gentoo e finkè compilava riuscivo tranquillamente anke a navigare

----------

## MyZelF

Il DMA sui dischi è attivato?

Hai già dato un'occhiata agli altri post simili apparsi sul forum?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=141821

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=131905

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=46070

----------

## doom.it

quando ho avuto problemi simili ho risolto mettendo tutti a zero i valori presenti in 

/etc/adjtime

ciao

DooM

----------

## alkaid

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Il DMA sui dischi è attivato?
> 
> Hai già dato un'occhiata agli altri post simili apparsi sul forum?
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=141821
> ...

 

Il DMA è attivato, i post li avevo già letti, non vorrei risolvere il problema sincronizzando l'orologio da un server remoto, piuttosto vorrei capire la causa  che potrebbe essere correlata al generale rallentamento del sistema, e magari risolvere anke quest'ultimo...

Controllerò i valori in /etc/adjtime  e proverò ad azzerarli...

----------

## MyZelF

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> i post li avevo già letti
> 
> [...]
> 
> Controllerò i valori in /etc/adjtime  e proverò ad azzerarli...

 

"Letti" un po' in fretta visto che anche qui viene consigliato di mettere mano a /etc/adjtime...  :Wink: 

Se non risolvi nemmeno così prova a postare da qualche parte l'output di dmesg e il .config del tuo kernel.

----------

## alkaid

bash-2.05b# dmesg

4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAPU] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFIR] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [L3CM] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs *16)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 1 :Cool: 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs *19)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCE] (IRQs 16)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCI] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs *23)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AP3C] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

PnPBIOS: Scanning system for PnP BIOS support...

PnPBIOS: Found PnP BIOS installation structure at 0xc00fbf00

PnPBIOS: PnP BIOS version 1.0, entry 0xf0000:0xbf30, dseg 0xf0000

PnPBIOS: 15 nodes reported by PnP BIOS; 15 recorded by driver

SCSI subsystem initialized

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] enabled at IRQ 23

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-23 -> 0xa9 -> IRQ 23 Mode:1 Active:0)

00:00:01[A] -> 2-23 -> IRQ 23

Pin 2-23 already programmed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 20

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-20 -> 0xb1 -> IRQ 20 Mode:1 Active:0)

00:00:02[A] -> 2-20 -> IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] enabled at IRQ 22

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-22 -> 0xb9 -> IRQ 22 Mode:1 Active:0)

00:00:02[B] -> 2-22 -> IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 21

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-21 -> 0xc1 -> IRQ 21 Mode:1 Active:0)

00:00:02[C] -> 2-21 -> IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 20

Pin 2-20 already programmed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCI] enabled at IRQ 22

Pin 2-22 already programmed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] enabled at IRQ 21

Pin 2-21 already programmed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] enabled at IRQ 20

Pin 2-20 already programmed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] enabled at IRQ 22

Pin 2-22 already programmed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AP3C] enabled at IRQ 21

Pin 2-21 already programmed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] enabled at IRQ 20

Pin 2-20 already programmed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] enabled at IRQ 18

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-18 -> 0xc9 -> IRQ 18 Mode:1 Active:0)

00:01:06[A] -> 2-18 -> IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] enabled at IRQ 19

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-19 -> 0xd1 -> IRQ 19 Mode:1 Active:0)

00:01:06[B] -> 2-19 -> IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] enabled at IRQ 16

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-16 -> 0xd9 -> IRQ 16 Mode:1 Active:0)

00:01:06[C] -> 2-16 -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] enabled at IRQ 17

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-17 -> 0xe1 -> IRQ 17 Mode:1 Active:0)

00:01:06[D] -> 2-17 -> IRQ 17

Pin 2-19 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-17 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-17 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-19 already programmed

Pin 2-17 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-19 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-19 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-17 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-19 already programmed

number of MP IRQ sources: 15.

number of IO-APIC #2 registers: 24.

testing the IO APIC.......................

IO APIC #2......

.... register #00: 02000000

.......    : physical APIC id: 02

.......    : Delivery Type: 0

.......    : LTS          : 0

.... register #01: 00170011

.......     : max redirection entries: 0017

.......     : PRQ implemented: 0

.......     : IO APIC version: 0011

.... register #02: 00000000

.......     : arbitration: 00

.... IRQ redirection table:

 NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect:

 00 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 01 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    39

 02 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 03 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    41

 04 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    49

 05 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    51

 06 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    59

 07 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    61

 08 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    69

 09 001 01  0    1    0   0   0    1    1    71

 0a 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    79

 0b 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    81

 0c 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    89

 0d 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    91

 0e 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    99

 0f 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    A1

 10 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    D9

 11 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    E1

 12 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    C9

 13 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    D1

 14 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    B1

 15 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    C1

 16 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    B9

 17 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    A9

IRQ to pin mappings:

IRQ0 -> 0:2

IRQ1 -> 0:1

IRQ3 -> 0:3

IRQ4 -> 0:4

IRQ5 -> 0:5

IRQ6 -> 0:6

IRQ7 -> 0:7

IRQ8 -> 0:8

IRQ9 -> 0:9-> 0:9

IRQ10 -> 0:10

IRQ11 -> 0:11

IRQ12 -> 0:12

IRQ13 -> 0:13

IRQ14 -> 0:14

IRQ15 -> 0:15

IRQ16 -> 0:16

IRQ17 -> 0:17

IRQ18 -> 0:18

IRQ19 -> 0:19

IRQ20 -> 0:20

IRQ21 -> 0:21

IRQ22 -> 0:22

IRQ23 -> 0:23

.................................... done.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off

'

Machine check exception polling timer started.

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.6 [Flags: R/O].

udf: registering filesystem

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (44 C)

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP(,...)]

parport0: irq 7 detected

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

SLIP: version 0.8.4-NET3.019-NEWTTY (dynamic channels, max=256).

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

hda: Maxtor 6Y080L0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: FUJITSU MPF3204AT, ATA DISK drive

hdc: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-106D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 160086528 sectors (81964 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 < p5 > p4

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 40031712 sectors (20496 MB) w/512KiB Cache, CHS=39714/16/63

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p2

hdc: ATAPI 32X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa0

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.2c (Thu Feb 05 15:41:49 200

4 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 16384)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

BIOS EDD facility v0.12 2004-Jan-26, 2 devices found

Please report your BIOS at http://linux.dell.com/edd/results.html

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 276k freed

Adding 586332k swap on /dev/hda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 128 qtd 96 itd 192 sitd 96

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: reset hcs_params 0x102486 dbg=1 cc=2 pcc=4 !ppc ports=6

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: reset portroute 0 0 1 1 1 0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: reset hcc_params a086 caching frame 256/512/1024 park

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: capability 0001 at a0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.2 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 21, pci mem e086b000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: reset command 080b02 park=3 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset H

ALT

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: init command 010b09 park=3 ithresh=1 period=256 RUN

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Dec-29

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: root hub device address 1

usb usb1: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

drivers/usb/core/message.c: USB device number 1 default language ID 0x409

usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.4-rc1 ehci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:02.2

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

usb usb1: registering 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 1-0:1.0: ganged power switching

hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 1-0:1.0: Single TT

hub 1-0:1.0: TT requires at most 8 FS bit times

hub 1-0:1.0: Port indicators are not supported

hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

hub 1-0:1.0: hub controller current requirement: 0mA

hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 1-0:1.0: no over-current condition exists

hub 1-0:1.0: enabling power on all ports

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected NVIDIA nForce2 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xd8000000

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

i2c_adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x5000

i2c_adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x5100

Creative EMU10K1 PCI Audio Driver, version 0.20a, 17:01:25 Mar 13 2004

emu10k1: EMU10K1 rev 6 model 0x8027 found, IO at 0x9000-0x901f, IRQ 16

ac97_codec: AC97 Audio codec, id: 0x8384:0x7609 (SigmaTel STAC9721/23)

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.23.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 0147b:1c00 bound to 0000:00:04.0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 2 status 001803 POWER sig=j  CSC CONNECT

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s

NTFS volume version 3.1.

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: delay 100ms stable 4 status 0x501

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: port 2 full speed --> companion

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 2 status 003001 POWER OWNER sig=se0  CONNE

CT

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

nvidia: no version magic, tainting kernel.

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 nvidia.o Kernel Module  1.0-4496  Wed Jul 16

 19:03:09 PDT 2003

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at mm/slab.c:1903

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

Call Trace:

 [<c011be0b>] __might_sleep+0xab/0xd0

 [<c013e455>] kmem_cache_alloc+0x65/0x70

 [<c014c9f1>] __get_vm_area+0x21/0xf0

 [<c014caf3>] get_vm_area+0x33/0x40

 [<c01191c3>] __ioremap+0xb3/0x100

 [<c0119239>] ioremap_nocache+0x29/0xb0

 [<e0b4745b>] os_map_kernel_space+0x68/0x6c [nvidia]

 [<e0b59a57>] __nvsym00568+0x1f/0x2c [nvidia]

 [<e0b5bb76>] __nvsym00775+0x6e/0xe0 [nvidia]

 [<e0b5bc06>] __nvsym00781+0x1e/0x190 [nvidia]

 [<e0b5d68c>] rm_init_adapter+0xc/0x10 [nvidia]

 [<e0b43ed7>] nv_kern_open+0xf3/0x228 [nvidia]

 [<c015b550>] exact_match+0x0/0x10

 [<c015b374>] chrdev_open+0xb4/0x1c0

 [<c015b2c0>] chrdev_open+0x0/0x1c0

 [<c01514a4>] dentry_open+0x104/0x170

 [<c015139b>] filp_open+0x5b/0x60

 [<c0151783>] sys_open+0x53/0x90

 [<c010912f>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at mm/slab.c:1903

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

Call Trace:

 [<c011be0b>] __might_sleep+0xab/0xd0

 [<c013e455>] kmem_cache_alloc+0x65/0x70

 [<c014c9f1>] __get_vm_area+0x21/0xf0

 [<c014caf3>] get_vm_area+0x33/0x40

 [<c01191c3>] __ioremap+0xb3/0x100

 [<c0119239>] ioremap_nocache+0x29/0xb0

 [<e0b4745b>] os_map_kernel_space+0x68/0x6c [nvidia]

 [<e0b59a57>] __nvsym00568+0x1f/0x2c [nvidia]

 [<e0b5bb76>] __nvsym00775+0x6e/0xe0 [nvidia]

 [<e0b5bc06>] __nvsym00781+0x1e/0x190 [nvidia]

 [<e0b5d68c>] rm_init_adapter+0xc/0x10 [nvidia]

 [<e0b43ed7>] nv_kern_open+0xf3/0x228 [nvidia]

 [<c015b374>] chrdev_open+0xb4/0x1c0

 [<c015b2c0>] chrdev_open+0x0/0x1c0

 [<c01514a4>] dentry_open+0x104/0x170

 [<c015139b>] filp_open+0x5b/0x60

 [<c0151783>] sys_open+0x53/0x90

 [<c010912f>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:02:00.0 into 8x mode

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

Losing too many ticks!

TSC cannot be used as a timesource.  <4>Possible reasons for this are:

  You're running with Speedstep,

  You don't have DMA enabled for your hard disk (see hdparm),

  Incorrect TSC synchronization on an SMP system (see dmesg).

Falling back to a sane timesource now.

NTFS-fs error (device hda1): ntfs_ucstonls(): Unicode name contains characters t                                            hat cannot be converted to character set iso8859-1.

NTFS-fs error (device hda1): ntfs_ucstonls(): Unicode name contains characters t                                            hat cannot be converted to character set iso8859-1.

NTFS-fs error (device hda1): ntfs_ucstonls(): Unicode name contains characters t                                            hat cannot be converted to character set iso8859-1.

NTFS-fs error (device hda1): ntfs_ucstonls(): Unicode name contains characters t                                            hat cannot be converted to character set iso8859-1.

bash-2.05b#

....mi sembra di capire che il DMA non è attivo   :Embarassed:       ehmmm... come lo attivo al boot? grazie

----------

## alkaid

Posto anke il mio .config del 2.6.4 

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

# CONFIG_STANDALONE is not set

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC is not set

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

CONFIG_MK7=y

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MELAN is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_EDD=y

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DISK is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_RELAXED_AML is not set

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

CONFIG_APM=m

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE=y

# CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK is not set

CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT=y

CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS=y

CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF=y

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

# CONFIG_PCI_USE_VECTOR is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_EISA=y

# CONFIG_EISA_VLB_PRIMING is not set

CONFIG_EISA_PCI_EISA=y

CONFIG_EISA_VIRTUAL_ROOT=y

CONFIG_EISA_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

CONFIG_PNPBIOS=y

# CONFIG_PNPBIOS_PROC_FS is not set

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

# CONFIG_DCSSBLK is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD=y

CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=y

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_FORCE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_REPORT_LUNS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1740 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_PROBE_EISA_VL=y

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_BUILD_FIRMWARE is not set

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_OMIT_FLASHPOINT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SIM710 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=m

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID5=m

# CONFIG_MD_RAID6 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=m

CONFIG_DM_IOCTL_V4=y

# CONFIG_DM_CRYPT is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

CONFIG_FUSION=m

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=40

CONFIG_FUSION_ISENSE=m

CONFIG_FUSION_CTL=m

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_AMDTP is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

CONFIG_I2O=m

CONFIG_I2O_PCI=m

CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=m

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=m

#

# Macintosh device drivers

#

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_LOCAL is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_COMPAT_IPCHAINS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_COMPAT_IPFWADM=m

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IPV6_SCTP__=y

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY=y

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

CONFIG_TUN=m

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=m

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=m

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_LNE390 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_NE3210 is not set

# CONFIG_ES3210 is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO=m

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO_8129=y

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

CONFIG_8139_RXBUF_IDX=2

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=m

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

CONFIG_PPP=m

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_SLIP=y

# CONFIG_SLIP_COMPRESSED is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP_SMART is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP_MODE_SLIP6 is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

#

# Bluetooth support

#

# CONFIG_BT is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_L4 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_VORTEX is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_CS461x is not set

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=y

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT=m

# CONFIG_MOUSE_ATIXL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=m

CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT=m

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y

# CONFIG_COMPUTONE is not set

# CONFIG_ROCKETPORT is not set

# CONFIG_CYCLADES is not set

# CONFIG_DIGIEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_DIGI is not set

# CONFIG_ESPSERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOXA_INTELLIO is not set

# CONFIG_MOXA_SMARTIO is not set

# CONFIG_ISI is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINKMP is not set

# CONFIG_N_HDLC is not set

# CONFIG_RISCOM8 is not set

# CONFIG_SPECIALIX is not set

# CONFIG_SX is not set

# CONFIG_RIO is not set

# CONFIG_STALDRV is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

# CONFIG_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# Mice

#

CONFIG_BUSMOUSE=m

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=m

CONFIG_NVRAM=m

CONFIG_RTC=m

CONFIG_GEN_RTC=m

CONFIG_GEN_RTC_X=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=m

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA=m

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=m

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_GAMMA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ELEKTOR is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ELV is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

# CONFIG_I2C_PHILIPSPAR is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VELLEMAN is not set

CONFIG_I2C_VIA=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# I2C Hardware Sensors Chip support

#

CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

CONFIG_FB_VGA16=m

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE=m

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=m

CONFIG_PCI_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# CONFIG_FONT_6x11 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_MINI_4x6 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN12x22 is not set

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# ISA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1816A is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB16 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS100 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT2320 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DT019X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI=m

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# ALSA USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_BT878 is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI=y

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_FM=y

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_FMIO=388

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_MIDI is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_JOYSTICK=y

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_CM8738=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_SPDIFINVERSE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_SPDIFLOOP is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_SPEAKERS=2

CONFIG_SOUND_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_MIDI_EMU10K1=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ESSSOLO1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX=m

CONFIG_MIDI_VIA82CXXX=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRACEINIT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_DMAP is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AD1816 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ADLIB is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ACI_MIXER is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SSCAPE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_GUS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MPU401 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAD16 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PSS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SB is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AWE32_SYNTH is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAUI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_YM3812 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OPL3SA1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_UART6850 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AEDSP16 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TVMIXER is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FORTE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_RME96XX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AD1980 is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=m

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH=y

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE is not set

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_USS720=m

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BRLVGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

CONFIG_USB_GADGET=m

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_NET2280=y

CONFIG_USB_NET2280=m

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_PXA2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_GOKU is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_SA1100 is not set

CONFIG_USB_ZERO=m

# CONFIG_USB_ETH is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGETFS=m

# CONFIG_USB_FILE_STORAGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_G_SERIAL is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Profiling support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC32=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y

p.s. avrei anke il mouse usb che non sono riuscito a far funzionare, ora lo stò usando con l'adattatore usb-ps/2 ma avrei bisogno di farlo andare in usb per problemi di lunghezza del cavo, c'è qualke errore nella config del kernel?  grazie

----------

## MyZelF

Ti consiglio vivamente di dare una ripulita al config del kernel. Ad esempio hai selezionato molti driver per i controller IDE ma non l'unico che serve a te per attivare il DMA (dovrebbe essere CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX ovvero "AMD and nVidia IDE support").

Dal dmesg mi sembra che tu abbia anche attivato alcune voci relative al debug del kernel, se non ti servono disabilitale.

Per quanto riguarda l'USB, credo ti manchi il modulo OHCI.

----------

## alkaid

bash-2.05b# hdparm -i -t -T /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Model=Maxtor 6Y080L0, FwRev=YAR41BW0, SerialNo=Y31VTGJE

 Config={ Fixed }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=57

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=2048kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=160086528

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6

 AdvancedPM=yes: disabled (255) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: (null):

 * signifies the current active mode

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1092 MB in  2.00 seconds = 545.54 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  112 MB in  3.16 seconds =  35.46 MB/sec

bash-2.05b#

giuro che non ci capisco + nulla... qui sembra attivo e non ho ancora fatto nulla (premetto che ho ho dato il comando durante un emerge)

----------

## randomaze

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> giuro che non ci capisco + nulla... qui sembra attivo e non ho ancora fatto nulla (premetto che ho ho dato il comando durante un emerge)

 

Beh, per quello non ci sono problemi.

Fai la ripulitura che ti ha consigliato MyZelF, prova anche a disabilitare il preemptable, a me il sistema diventava scattoso (molto) con il preemp attivo.

----------

## alkaid

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *alkaid wrote:*   giuro che non ci capisco + nulla... qui sembra attivo e non ho ancora fatto nulla (premetto che ho ho dato il comando durante un emerge) 
> 
> Beh, per quello non ci sono problemi.
> 
> Fai la ripulitura che ti ha consigliato MyZelF, prova anche a disabilitare il preemptable, a me il sistema diventava scattoso (molto) con il preemp attivo.

 

A cosa serve il preemptable?

----------

## MyZelF

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_PREEMPT:
> 
> This option reduces the latency of the kernel when reacting to
> 
> real-time or interactive events by allowing a low priority process to
> ...

 

Sinceramente dubito che il sistema diventi scattoso per questo motivo. Hai provato ricompilando il kernel con il supporto per il tuo chipset?

----------

## alkaid

ho caricato l'nforce2 che è il chipset della mia scheda madre.

Reincollo il dmesg (con il preemptable disattivato mi va ancora peggio)

bash-2.05b$ dmesg

Pin 2-17 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-19 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-19 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-17 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-19 already programmed

number of MP IRQ sources: 15.

number of IO-APIC #2 registers: 24.

testing the IO APIC.......................

IO APIC #2......

.... register #00: 02000000

.......    : physical APIC id: 02

.......    : Delivery Type: 0

.......    : LTS          : 0

.... register #01: 00170011

.......     : max redirection entries: 0017

.......     : PRQ implemented: 0

.......     : IO APIC version: 0011

.... register #02: 00000000

.......     : arbitration: 00

.... IRQ redirection table:

 NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect:

 00 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 01 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    39

 02 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 03 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    41

 04 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    49

 05 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    51

 06 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    59

 07 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    61

 08 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    69

 09 001 01  0    1    0   0   0    1    1    71

 0a 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    79

 0b 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    81

 0c 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    89

 0d 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    91

 0e 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    99

 0f 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    A1

 10 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    D9

 11 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    E1

 12 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    C9

 13 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    D1

 14 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    B1

 15 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    C1

 16 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    B9

 17 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    A9

IRQ to pin mappings:

IRQ0 -> 0:2

IRQ1 -> 0:1

IRQ3 -> 0:3

IRQ4 -> 0:4

IRQ5 -> 0:5

IRQ6 -> 0:6

IRQ7 -> 0:7

IRQ8 -> 0:8

IRQ9 -> 0:9-> 0:9

IRQ10 -> 0:10

IRQ11 -> 0:11

IRQ12 -> 0:12

IRQ13 -> 0:13

IRQ14 -> 0:14

IRQ15 -> 0:15

IRQ16 -> 0:16

IRQ17 -> 0:17

IRQ18 -> 0:18

IRQ19 -> 0:19

IRQ20 -> 0:20

IRQ21 -> 0:21

IRQ22 -> 0:22

IRQ23 -> 0:23

.................................... done.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

Machine check exception polling timer started.

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.6 [Flags: R/O].

udf: registering filesystem

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (43 C)

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP(,...)]

parport0: irq 7 detected

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

SLIP: version 0.8.4-NET3.019-NEWTTY (dynamic channels, max=256).

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

hda: Maxtor 6Y080L0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: FUJITSU MPF3204AT, ATA DISK drive

hdc: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-106D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 160086528 sectors (81964 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 < p5 > p4

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 40031712 sectors (20496 MB) w/512KiB Cache, CHS=39714/16/63

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p2

hdc: ATAPI 32X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa0

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 16384)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

BIOS EDD facility v0.12 2004-Jan-26, 2 devices found

Please report your BIOS at http://linux.dell.com/edd/results.html

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 268k freed

Adding 586332k swap on /dev/hda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 128 qtd 96 itd 192 sitd 96

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: reset hcs_params 0x102486 dbg=1 cc=2 pcc=4 !ppc ports=6

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: reset portroute 0 0 1 1 1 0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: reset hcc_params a086 caching frame 256/512/1024 park

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: capability 0001 at a0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.2 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 21, pci mem e086b000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: reset command 080b02 park=3 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: init command 010b09 park=3 ithresh=1 period=256 RUN

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Dec-29

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: root hub device address 1

usb usb1: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

drivers/usb/core/message.c: USB device number 1 default language ID 0x409

usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.4-rc1 ehci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:02.2

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

usb usb1: registering 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 1-0:1.0: ganged power switching

hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 1-0:1.0: Single TT

hub 1-0:1.0: TT requires at most 8 FS bit times

hub 1-0:1.0: Port indicators are not supported

hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

hub 1-0:1.0: hub controller current requirement: 0mA

hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 1-0:1.0: no over-current condition exists

hub 1-0:1.0: enabling power on all ports

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: reset, control = 0x600

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 20, pci mem e086d000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: root hub device address 1

usb usb2: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

drivers/usb/core/message.c: USB device number 1 default language ID 0x409

usb usb2: Product: OHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.4-rc1 ohci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:02.0

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

usb usb2: registering 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 2-0:1.0: unknown reserved power switching mode

hub 2-0:1.0: global over-current protection

hub 2-0:1.0: Port indicators are not supported

hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 2-0:1.0: hub controller current requirement: 0mA

hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 2-0:1.0: no over-current condition exists

hub 2-0:1.0: enabling power on all ports

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: created debug files

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI controller state

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI 1.0, with legacy support registers

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: control 0x683 RWE RWC HCFS=operational CBSR=3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: cmdstatus 0x00000 SOC=0

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: intrstatus 0x00000004 SF

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: intrenable 0x80000002 MIE WDH

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: hcca frame #0037

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: roothub.a 01000203 POTPGT=1 NPS NDP=3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: roothub.b 00000000 PPCM=0000 DR=0000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: roothub.status 00000000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: roothub.portstatus [0] 0x00000100 PPS

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: roothub.portstatus [1] 0x00000100 PPS

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: roothub.portstatus [2] 0x00000100 PPS

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: reset, control = 0x600

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 22, pci mem e086f000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: root hub device address 1

usb usb3: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

drivers/usb/core/message.c: USB device number 1 default language ID 0x409

usb usb3: Product: OHCI Host Controller

usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.4-rc1 ohci_hcd

usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:02.1

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

usb usb3: registering 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

hub 3-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 3-0:1.0: unknown reserved power switching mode

hub 3-0:1.0: global over-current protection

hub 3-0:1.0: Port indicators are not supported

hub 3-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 3-0:1.0: hub controller current requirement: 0mA

hub 3-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 3-0:1.0: no over-current condition exists

hub 3-0:1.0: enabling power on all ports

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: created debug files

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: OHCI controller state

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: OHCI 1.0, with legacy support registers

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: control 0x683 RWE RWC HCFS=operational CBSR=3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: cmdstatus 0x00000 SOC=0

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: intrstatus 0x00000004 SF

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: intrenable 0x80000002 MIE WDH

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: hcca frame #0010

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: roothub.a 01000203 POTPGT=1 NPS NDP=3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: roothub.b 00000000 PPCM=0000 DR=0000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: roothub.status 00000000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: roothub.portstatus [0] 0x00000100 PPS

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: roothub.portstatus [1] 0x00000100 PPS

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: roothub.portstatus [2] 0x00000100 PPS

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected NVIDIA nForce2 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xd8000000

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hiddev

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Creative EMU10K1 PCI Audio Driver, version 0.20a, 12:32:02 Mar 21 2004

emu10k1: EMU10K1 rev 6 model 0x8027 found, IO at 0x9000-0x901f, IRQ 16

ac97_codec: AC97 Audio codec, id: 0x8384:0x7609 (SigmaTel STAC9721/23)

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.23.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 0147b:1c00 bound to 0000:00:04.0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 1 status 001403 POWER sig=k  CSC CONNECT

hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: delay 100ms stable 4 status 0x501

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: port 1 low speed --> companion

NTFS volume version 3.1.

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 1 status 003402 POWER OWNER sig=k  CSC

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 2 status 001803 POWER sig=j  CSC CONNECT

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: delay 100ms stable 4 status 0x501

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: port 2 full speed --> companion

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 2 status 003001 POWER OWNER sig=se0  CONNECT

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00010301 CSC LSDA PPS CCS

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 301, change 1, 1.5 Mb/s

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: delay 100ms stable 4 status 0x301

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00100303 PRSC LSDA PPS PES CCS

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using address 2

usb 2-1: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

drivers/usb/core/message.c: USB device number 2 default language ID 0x409

usb 2-1: Product: Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer

usb 2-1: Manufacturer: Microsoft

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

usb 2-1: registering 2-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

hid 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hid 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer] on usb-0000:00:02.0-1

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00010101 CSC PPS CCS

hub 2-0:1.0: port 2, status 101, change 1, 12 Mb/s

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: delay 100ms stable 4 status 0x101

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using address 3

usb 2-2: new device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

usb 2-2: registering 2-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

hub 2-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 2-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 2-2:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-2:1.0: 4 ports detected

hub 2-2:1.0: standalone hub

hub 2-2:1.0: individual port power switching

hub 2-2:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 2-2:1.0: Port indicators are not supported

hub 2-2:1.0: power on to power good time: 100ms

hub 2-2:1.0: hub controller current requirement: 100mA

hub 2-2:1.0: local power source is good

hub 2-2:1.0: no over-current condition exists

hub 2-2:1.0: enabling power on all ports

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

nvidia: no version magic, tainting kernel.

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 nvidia.o Kernel Module  1.0-4496  Wed Jul 16 19:03:09 PDT 2003

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:02:00.0 into 8x mode

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

Losing too many ticks!

TSC cannot be used as a timesource.  <4>Possible reasons for this are:

  You're running with Speedstep,

  You don't have DMA enabled for your hard disk (see hdparm),

  Incorrect TSC synchronization on an SMP system (see dmesg).

Falling back to a sane timesource now.

bash-2.05b$

----------

## MyZelF

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> ho caricato l'nforce2 che è il chipset della mia scheda madre.

 

Non mi sembra dmesg dica nulla a riguardo. Prova a postare l'output di

```
$ cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i amd74
```

Se il supporto c'è prova ad utilizzare lo script installato con hdparm:

```
# /etc/init.d/hdparm start
```

per abilitare il DMA (se cambia qualcosa puoi aggiungerlo al runlevel default della macchina).

Se nemmeno questo risolve lascio la parola ai numerosi (e felici?) possessori di mobo basate su nforce2, che sicuramente ne sapranno più di me.

---edit---

Posta anche l'output di:

```
# hdparm -Tt /dev/hda
```

----------

## alkaid

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

>  *alkaid wrote:*   ho caricato l'nforce2 che è il chipset della mia scheda madre. 
> 
> Non mi sembra dmesg dica nulla a riguardo. Prova a postare l'output di
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ho risolto, mancava proprio il supporto alla nforce2   :Embarassed: 

ora funziona bene anke l'orologio , grazie   :Wink: 

----------

## alkaid

root@barton etc # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i amd74

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

root@barton etc #

root@barton etc #  hdparm -Tt /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1900 MB in  2.00 seconds = 948.25 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  154 MB in  3.02 seconds =  50.92 MB/sec

root@barton etc #

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> ora funziona bene anke l'orologio , grazie  

 

Ottimo. Ora devi solo aggiustare i tasti 'c' e 'h' della tua tastiera e dovremmo essere a cavallo.   :Twisted Evil: 

Non dimenticare di aggiungere il tag "[Risolto]" al titolo del topic.  :Wink: 

----------

## alkaid

 :Laughing: 

----------

## MyZelF

[Risotto]? Buon appetito...  :Laughing: 

----------

## OKreZ

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

>  *alkaid wrote:*   ora funziona bene anke l'orologio , grazie   
> 
> Ottimo. Ora devi solo aggiustare i tasti 'c' e 'h' della tua tastiera e dovremmo essere a cavallo.   

 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

